# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: مشکل با build کردن پروژه در visual studio 2019

## arashscg

سلام 
دوستان من میخوام یه پروژه رو تو ویژوال استدیو بیلد کنم ولی بهم ارور cmake میده با این آخرین ورزه سی میک نصب هست ولی نمی تونم این مشکل رو حل کنم الببته اینم بگم که تازه وارد هستم به دنبای C++‎
این پیام اررور هست

Severity    Code    Description    Project    File    Line    Suppression State    Suppression State
Error        CMake Error at C:/Program Files (x86)/Microsoft Visual Studio/2019/Community/Common7/IDE/CommonExtensions/Microsoft/CMake/CMake/share/cmake-3.15/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:137 (message):
  Could NOT find OpenSSL, try to set the path to OpenSSL root folder in the
  system variable OPENSSL_ROOT_DIR (missing: OPENSSL_CRYPTO_LIBRARY
  OPENSSL_INCLUDE_DIR)        C:/Program Files (x86)/Microsoft Visual Studio/2019/Community/Common7/IDE/CommonExtensions/Microsoft/CMake/CMake/share/cmake-3.15/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake    137        

سپاس از شما بزرگواران

----------

